# Bad cell reception in home



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Just moved and I get crappy cell reception inside the house. Is there an easy DIY option, or a cheap device I can buy?


Sounds as if you may already have the "cheap device".:laughing:


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Live in a remote area... So any thoughts guys/girls?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have verizon they have a box you plug into your internet that gives you a signal in your house. it's about $300 last I checked.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep a lot of them have a broadcaster that will plug into a router on a broadband internet connection and rout the calls over the internet instead.


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

This happened to me as well. My cell is with AT&T, so I bought a 3G MicroCell. It's kinda pricey ($200 I believe) but now my signal is great in the house. If you use your cell in the house a lot it's worth it IMHO.


----------



## kate0558 (Dec 22, 2011)

I may have the same problem... may have to switch carriers.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

If there is a section of the house that gets fair cell phone reception, like the entry area, you could buy a "cellular gateway". They either hook into your home phone system (XLink) or are a phone and base (GE, Vtech, Panasonic and others). None that I researched would do anythign with texts though, so these things only work for phone calls.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is like that up where my in-laws live. If you have decent Internet, you can get microcell's that hook up to your Internet, and relay the phone calls that way. Only problem about micro-cell & pico-cell relays, is they are only as good as the signal coming from the main towers.

Here is a way to view reception in your area, to get an better idea of how poor or good the signal is, before buying the micro or pico-cell http://www.cellreception.com/towers/

It will then allow you to click on the providers in that area to pull up their individual coverage maps. Here is a search of the term "Cellular tower coverage" http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...coverage&fr=att-portal&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8
http://www.cellreception.com/towers/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Key word search on Google "cell phone repeater" hundreds of sites come up.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

After researching on one of the above links I now understand why I have such great reception all the time and I live twelve miles from the nearest town out in the boonies.

It seems the three hundred foot communications tower 500 hundred feet to the north of me used for the State Highway Department and State Police communications is also hosting a Verizon cell antenna. In fact looking at the map and the satellite photo of the tower-location I can also see my vehicles parked in my driveway almost right down to my BBQ smoker.


----------

